# L'iBook G4 s'illumine mais n'arrive pas à démarrer



## NioubyNerd (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un iBook G4 blanc.
Mon ex-épouse (aidez-moi, je veux la reconquérir ;-)) a la mauvaise   habitude de débrancher son ordinateur dont la batterie est morte, et il   s'éteint donc euh... Un peu à l'arrache. Elle ne passe JAMAIS par le   menu pour sortir (Mars, Vénus, tout ça...)

Quand je démarre son ordinateur, j'entends le BOING, et après un vague   scrumble à l'écran (je n'ai pas le temps de voir si ça affiche un quart   de secondes le menu de choix de session avant), je vois un magnifique   écran gris clair qui s'affiche, bien lumineux, sans que rien ne se   passe.

AVANT LE BOING, le ventilo souffle très violemment, une ou deux secondes, avant de se calmer.

J'ai testé le shift + ctrl + option (euh, si option est bien le ALT), ça ne fait rien
J'ai testé le boutin d'alim 20 secondes, ça me donne une tonalité puis a redémarré : pas de changement.
J'ai essayé un démarrage en mode target (mais je n'ai pas le câble pour accéder au disque) : je vois le logo target.

Je suis vraiment embêté de ne pas pouvoir trouver de solution.
Est-ce que vous pourriez m'organiser un p'tit miracle, tout ça, s'iouplaît ?

Merci pour votre aide
Cerise sur le gâteau : EDF me coupe le courant demain Ça ne devrait pas aider


----------



## macalan (4 Mai 2011)

as-tu essayé avec un cd ou dvd de démarage ?


----------



## NioubyNerd (4 Mai 2011)

Je viens d'essayer avec CD/DVD d'installation de Tiger. Même souci. Le disque tourne quelques minutes (voire secondes) puis plus rien

Ensuite je ne peux plus l'éjecter sauf après un redémarrage, juste après le son de démarrage


----------



## Onmac (5 Mai 2011)

Ctrl+Alt+P+R=reset PRAM, attendre que "bong" se fasse une 2e fois.

Regardes là dessus: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## NioubyNerd (5 Mai 2011)

Malheureusement cela n'a pas d'effet pour le moment  

Comment faire ?

Bonne soirée

GHeok





Onmac a dit:


> Ctrl+Alt+P+R=reset PRAM, attendre que "bong" se fasse une 2e fois.
> 
> Regardes là dessus: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## didgar (6 Mai 2011)

Salut !



NioubyNerd a dit:


> AVANT LE BOING, le ventilo souffle très violemment, une ou deux secondes, avant de se calmer.


 
Le ventilo qui souffle à fond au démarrage serait ( me souviens plus où je l'ai lu ) synonyme d'une défaillance de la gestion PMU.



NioubyNerd a dit:


> J'ai testé le shift + ctrl + option (euh, si option est bien le ALT), ça ne fait rien



La bonne combinaison de touches pour un reset PMU c'est :

shift+ctrl+alt+bouton_de_mise_en_marche

A+

Didier


----------



## NioubyNerd (7 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> La bonne combinaison de touches pour un reset PMU c'est :
> shift+ctrl+alt+bouton_de_mise_en_marche
> 
> Didier


Merci Didier, mais je crois bien l'avoir déjà fait en vain 
Aurais-tu (ou quelqu'un aurait-il) une autre idée ?

Bonne fin de journée,


----------



## didgar (7 Mai 2011)

Salut !



NioubyNerd a dit:


> Merci Didier, mais je crois bien l'avoir déjà fait en vain
> Aurais-tu (ou quelqu'un aurait-il) une autre idée ?



Essaie en démarrant "sans les extensions" ... pour voir ?! Pour ce faire, appuie sur la touche MAJ ( pas le capslock ) pendant TOUTE la séquence de boot qui sera bien plus longue que la normale ... tu devrais avoir des crampes au doigt 

Si tu as un disque externe ( ou un autre mac à démarrer en target ET un câble FW ), tu peux aussi essayer la chose suivante.

Démarrer l'autre mac en target, relier les deux par le câble FW, démarrer ton iBook en maintenant la touche ALT appuyée jusqu'à ce qu'il t'affiche les volumes sur lesquels il peut booter. Idéalement, booter sur le disque ext et réparer l'interne depuis l'utilitaire de disque de l'externe ! C'est clair non 

Tu peux tjs essayer ça aussi => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Courage 

A+

Didier


----------



## NioubyNerd (7 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Didier.
Je m'y colle ce soir. En mode Target, il affiche le logo Target (c'est déjà ça), par contre, j'ai un souci. Peut-être pouvez-vous m'aider ?

--> Où ai-je rangé mon câble FW ? Pas possible de remettre la main dessus. :-/

Euh, ok, je sors


----------



## NioubyNerd (7 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> shift+ctrl+alt+bouton_de_mise_en_marche



Quand je le fais en même temps, absolument RIEN ne se passe. Dois-je D'ABORD appuyer sur le bouton de mise en marche ? Dois-je le faire quand l'ordinateur est éteint ? Allumé ?


----------



## didgar (7 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Cette combinaison de touche sert à faire un reset PMU. Ca se fait machine éteinte et il est normal que rien de se passe ! Une fois fait, tu attends quelques sec., tu pries et tu appuies sur le bouton de mise en marche !

A+

Didier


----------



## NioubyNerd (7 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Essaie en démarrant "sans les extensions" ... pour voir ?!


Rien ne se passe&#8230; L'écran s'allume et rien ne se passe. Même pas les crampes.



didgar a dit:


> Si tu as un disque externe ( ou un autre mac à démarrer en target ET un câble FW ), tu peux aussi essayer la chose suivante.
> Démarrer l'autre mac en target, relier les deux par le câble FW, démarrer ton iBook en maintenant la touche ALT appuyée jusqu'à ce qu'il t'affiche les volumes sur lesquels il peut booter. Idéalement, booter sur le disque ext et réparer l'interne depuis l'utilitaire de disque de l'externe ! C'est clair non



Non c'est pas clair, mais j'ai retrouvé mon câble FW en mode spéléo dans mon appart, et j'ai réussi, en allumant Data Rescue, à le démarrer. Je ne sais pas bien ce qui m'a le plus aidé. En mode target, l'ordi SAIN (Master) n'a pas réussi à trouver l'ordi target (Slave).

Par contre, le démarrage suivant, toujours les câbles attachés, Scan Disk en route, s'est passée naturellement, sans aucune intervention de ma part. J'avoue ne pas trop savoir ce qui s'est passé. Euh, alors, j'ai envie de vous dire&#8230;

Merci ?
 Je vais essayer de réparer le disque dur "malade" ;-) Ça va bien, sinon, vous ?

PRECISIONS ---> L'ordinateur en question, au démarrage, m'a indiqué qu'il y avait une incohérence dans la date. En effet, il était bloqué au 1er janvier 1970 à 1h07 du matin... Ceci pouvait peut-être expliquer cela.

PAR CONTRE, la batterie apparaissant comme "chargée". En débranchant l'ordinateur, il me disait qu'il ne restait que 7 minutes et que l'iBook était sur la réserve d'énergie. Encor edes idées ?

Merci


----------



## NioubyNerd (8 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> tu pries et tu appuies sur le bouton de mise en marche !



Amen
Osanna au plus haut du Mac.


----------



## NioubyNerd (8 Mai 2011)

Same player*Shoot again !
Le lendemain matin, mêmes symptômes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> Si tu as un disque externe ( ou un autre mac à démarrer en target ET un câble FW ), tu peux aussi essayer la chose suivante.
> 
> Démarrer l'autre mac en target, relier les deux par le câble FW, démarrer ton iBook en maintenant la touche ALT appuyée jusqu'à ce qu'il t'affiche les volumes sur lesquels il peut booter. Idéalement, booter sur le disque ext et réparer l'interne depuis l'utilitaire de disque de l'externe ! C'est clair non



Bonjour Didier,

Après concentration, j'ai donc essayé ce que tu disais. J'ai démarré mon MacBook sain en target, ai connecté les deux avec un câble FW, ai démarré l'iBook "malade" en appuyant sur Alt. J'ai vu la montre "à l'ancienne", un logo "flèche en boucle", une flèche à droite, aucune icône de poste de travail (même pas le MacBook), et au bout de quelques minutes le trackpad est devenu ineffectif (oui, j'invente, mais c'est mot qui vous parle, non ?)

Au secours

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------




didgar a dit:


> Tu peux tjs essayer ça aussi => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK



Entretien facile ils sont gentils mais comment je fais, moi, si l'ordinateur ne fait plus de BOING de démarrage ? T'as une idée, stp ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

Serait-ce un pb de câble FW ? Je n'en ai pas d'autre


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Waouh ... 'tain la quantité de messages 

Trop d'info tue l'info et la ça part dans tous les sens ...

Si tu as réussi à faire la manip entre les deux machines avec le câble FW c'est que mon explication n'était pas aussi "obscure" que ce que tu disais ...

Ca n'a pas fonctionné car ton iBook est un PPC et ton MacBook probablement un Intel ... je ne pouvais pas deviner ! C'est bien un Intel non ?

Autres "angles" d'attaque ( pas tout en même tps ! ) :

1 - Démarrer l'iBook en mode target, démarrer le MacBook normalement. Le disque de l'iBook devrait monter sur le bureau du MacBook. Utilitaire de disque et réparation du disque le l'iBook depuis le MacBook. La c'est clair aussi non ? 

2 - Le fsck -fy ... fais le même si tu n'entends pas le boing ... mise en marche de l'iBook et pomme+s que tu maintiens appuyées jusqu'à ce qu'un écran noir avec plein de trucs incompréhensibles à l'écran ... la tu peux relâcher mais pas avant !

C'est con ... je suis passé à Paris ce matin pour récupérer une machine ... j'aurais pu passer te voir !

A+

Didier


----------



## NioubyNerd (8 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> ton MacBook probablement un Intel ... je ne pouvais pas deviner ! C'est bien un Intel non ?


 C'est bien un Intel



didgar a dit:


> 1 - Démarrer l'iBook en mode target


  Je crois que mon câble Je vais en chercher un dans mon entourage


didgar a dit:


> Utilitaire de disque et réparation du disque le l'iBook depuis le MacBook. La c'est clair aussi non ?


  C'est clair oui !



didgar a dit:


> Le fsck -fy ... fais le même si tu n'entends pas le boing


  Ah ben quand on dit que Cmd c'est "Pomme" et pas alt, tout de suite, c'est plus facile  

Merci Didier. Ça fonctionne pour le moment. Par contre il ne fait plus BOING. Durera-ce ?
Une idée pour la batterie qui a été super vide super vite ? Et 100 balles et un Mars, je veux bien aussi ? ;-)


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Re !



NioubyNerd a dit:


> Ça fonctionne pour le moment. Par contre il ne fait plus BOING. Durera-ce ?



Hum ... vérifier le volume déjà ?!



NioubyNerd a dit:


> Une idée pour la batterie qui a été super vide super vite ? Et 100 balles et un Mars, je veux bien aussi ? ;-)



Pour la batterie ... faire une super charge super longtemps ?? Ou un super reset PMU  pour changer !

Les 100 balles c'est ce que je te donnerai quand je reprendrai ton iBook en panne ! Et le Mars ne t'aidera pas à reconquérir ton ex. ... ça fait grossir 

A+

Didier


----------



## NioubyNerd (11 Mai 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Re !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne comprends pas bien. Les recharges/ décharges / etc je pratique beaucoup. Hum, à l'aide.

PS : Comment ça se fait que dans les discussions suivies l'enveloppe de celle ci apparait en ROUGE ?


----------

